# HR20-700/SWM



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Is the HR20-700 SWM compatible?

Thanks


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

yessir


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

OK thanks b/c i have a dtv contractor here who says it isnt


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Probably because when the HR20's were made they were going to call it "FTM" not "SWM". Tell him to use the port labeled "FTM".


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

That's exactly what i told him. After arguing with him for 15 minutes i told him hey just go run a freaking wire from the dish and plug it into the receiver (before u do all the wire fishing,etc) and see if it works. Boom, it works.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gregftlaud said:


> That's exactly what i told him. After arguing with him for 15 minutes i told him hey just go run a ****ing wire from the dish and plug it into the receiver (before u do all the wire fishing,etc) and see if it works. Boom, it works.


Guess it gets tough when your hardware is older then the tech's experience with DirecTV. :eek2: :lol:


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Exactly!


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

its compatible but takes a special hookup for Whole Home....mopst tech will just swap them....which is good...if he wants to swap it let him


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wahooq said:


> its compatible but takes a special hookup for Whole Home....mopst tech will just swap them....which is good...if he wants to swap it let him


The HR20-700 doesn't need a special hookup, the HR20-100 does.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmmmm you are correct sir ...my bad (and PBR's)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wahooq said:


> its compatible but takes a special hookup for Whole Home....mopst tech will just swap them....which is good...if he wants to swap it let him





RunnerFL said:


> The HR20-700 doesn't need a special hookup, the HR20-100 does.


Had the right color, but wrong manufacturer.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

still if he wants to swap it...H/HR20's are pretty much obsolete


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wahooq said:


> still if he wants to swap it...H/HR20's are pretty much obsolete


If the swap was for a 24, I'd jump on it, but if the tech walks in with a 21, they'll be walking back out with it.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

oh wahooq dont scare me there with it not compatible with whole home dvr!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"gregftlaud" said:


> oh wahooq dont scare me there with it not compatible with whole home dvr!


You're fine. Now, if you want 3D, then you have a problem with that box.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, works fine with whole home, but does not support 3D....
Mine just keeps on running....!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

That other plus is that the HR20s have a built-in OTA tuner.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Yep OTA is a great feature esp when it is pouring down rain!


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

gregftlaud said:


> oh wahooq dont scare me there with it not compatible with whole home dvr!


ddint say not compatible


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

wahooq said:


> HR20's are pretty much obsolete


Can't agree


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

wahooq said:


> still if he wants to swap it...H/HR20's are pretty much obsolete


Wrong!! 
I have an HR20-700 and two HR21's and the HR20 is the workhorse of the bunch.

I do have a 1TB external drive which sped the unit up quite a bit.

J C


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

IMHO, after the HR24 the HR20 is the best of the HR2x DVRs.....


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Yah i also put on a 1TB external hard drive and wow what a difference.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

jcwest said:


> Wrong!!
> I have an HR20-700 and two HR21's and the HR20 is the workhorse of the bunch.
> 
> I do have a 1TB external drive which sped the unit up quite a bit.
> ...


By obsolete I am saying they aren't going out to customers anymore and aren't being recovered either....lots of people like them especially compared to HR22 or 21


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wahooq said:


> By obsolete I am saying they aren't going out to customers anymore and aren't being recovered either....lots of people like them especially compared to HR22 or 21


Now sure of your time frame here as it wasn't but a few months ago that I *had to return* my leased HR20-700s.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Started a couple weeks ago


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wahooq said:


> Started a couple weeks ago


Guess I should have held out a bit longer. :lol:


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Right?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wahooq said:


> Right?


After 5+ years with my two I thought they might let me keep them for spares, but guess I needed to wait a bit longer for them to have.


----------

